# Quitting a DA team mid-season



## Runaround (Oct 16, 2018)

If my DD quit her DA team mid-season in order to play in HS, how would it impact her ability to join another team in the spring? I'm curious about what would happen _with_ a release from her current DA team (able to tryout for any DA, DPL, ECNL, or CalSouth team?) and what would happen _withou_t a release (ECNL and CalSouth only? How about DPL?). Any other ramifications with US Soccer?

Also, are there DA rules governing attending HS tryouts? Or only playing in games?


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 16, 2018)

Release needed only is case she wants to join another DA team THIS season, otherwise no need. Cal South and ECNL are different leagues and has nothing to do with US Soccer where she currently registered. She will be able to join ANY ECNL, DPL or Cal South team after HS and even play Nationals with Cal South team if she chooses.


----------



## beachbum (Oct 16, 2018)

Runaround said:


> If my DD quit her DA team mid-season in order to play in HS, how would it impact her ability to join another team in the spring? I'm curious about what would happen _with_ a release from her current DA team (able to tryout for any DA, DPL, ECNL, or CalSouth team?) and what would happen _withou_t a release (ECNL and CalSouth only? How about DPL?). Any other ramifications with US Soccer?
> 
> Also, are there DA rules governing attending HS tryouts? Or only playing in games?


Players registered with a Development DA Club
will not be allowed to re-enter
the program during the same season after participating in the high school
season with their current or a different DA Club
.


----------



## MPSoccer (Nov 30, 2018)

A Boys Development DA Club in northern CA is charging players $1000 if they quit the club (with no intention to return to the club) to play HS soccer. Do you know if this is a normal practice among DA clubs?


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

MPSoccer said:


> A Boys Development DA Club in northern CA is charging players $1000 if they quit the club (with no intention to return to the club) to play HS soccer. Do you know if this is a normal practice among DA clubs?
> 
> View attachment 3506


Assholes.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 30, 2018)

Our soccer club is going to fine you for playing more soccer.  Because we only want you to play soccer the way we want to teach it to you.
I'd love for someone to quit that team and then call the local news to do a story on them being fined.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Nov 30, 2018)

beachbum said:


> Players registered with a Development DA Club
> will not be allowed to re-enter
> the program during the same season after participating in the high school
> season with their current or a different DA Club
> .


Was this “Rule” deleted? Is it not recognized any longer.  Did DA DOC’s complain too much about this? F’d up, if it’s no longer the rule.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

MPSoccer said:


> A Boys Development DA Club in northern CA is charging players $1000 if they quit the club (with no intention to return to the club) to play HS soccer. Do you know if this is a normal practice among DA clubs?
> 
> View attachment 3506


Let me guess - this is one of those multi-page forms that you sign on registration night and most people never get around to reading.


----------



## Real Deal (Nov 30, 2018)

I


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey I got a "Dumb" from push_up!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 1, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> Hey I got a "Dumb" from push_up!


It’s like an honor from a douche bag!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 3, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> Hey I got a "Dumb" from push_up!


Yup, they just go around hitting dumb on any poster they dislike. Content of a post means little to them.


----------



## End of the Line (Dec 4, 2018)

MPSoccer said:


> A Boys Development DA Club in northern CA is charging players $1000 if they quit the club (with no intention to return to the club) to play HS soccer. Do you know if this is a normal practice among DA clubs?
> 
> View attachment 3506


Which club does this?


----------



## Soccercritique (Jan 5, 2019)

Girls DA does allow kids to play HS soccer.  In the Bay Area, there are two clubs that have kids playing HS.  I don't think it was MANDATORY like the boys side...


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

Soccercritique said:


> Girls DA does allow kids to play HS soccer.  In the Bay Area, there are two clubs that have kids playing HS.  I don't think it was MANDATORY like the boys side...


Boys DA worked around high school for the first year or two.


----------



## Speed (Jan 6, 2019)

Soccercritique said:


> Girls DA does allow kids to play HS soccer.  In the Bay Area, there are two clubs that have kids playing HS.  I don't think it was MANDATORY like the boys side...


I think in So Cal DA not allowed to play HS? friends daughter wanted to play and thought of leaving DA but decided to stay and dad said she's not allowed to play due to DA rules


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 6, 2019)

Not sure if it’s a DA rule change or Club DOC driven, but HS is not allowed for my kiddo.


----------

